# Solved: Network Discovery shutting off



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

All of a sudden I cannot keep Network Discovery turned on. Using Windows 7 Ultimate. It has been working fine since installed several months back, but all of a sudden Network Discovery has tuned itself off and I cannot get it to turn on again. I place the checkmark in the correct box and click Save Changes, but it doesn't turn on. The really weird part is that this is happening on two Windows 7 computers on my home network which has Windows 7 running on three computers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Pick one of them and run this stack repair and reboot. See if that changes the symptoms.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Fire up! services.msc from Run Command, look for the following 4 Services.
1. Network List Service< Set to Manual/Automatic
2. Network Local Awareness < Set to Automatic
3. Network Store Interface Service < Set to Automatic
4. SSDP Discovery < Set to Automatic
5. UPnP Device Host < Set to Automatic
6. Function Discovery Resource Publication < Set to Automatic

Select it Right Click it & select Properties go to recovery Tab & make sure you Set every option to Restart Service, i.e. First Failure, Second Failure, Subsequent Failures...

Restart the computer


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have to configure services to continually restart on failure, you'd be much better served by finding out why they're stopping! I've never had to do this on any machine.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I decided to try and see if the Uniblue PowerSuite optimization program I had installed may have possibly tweaked a setting and screwed it up. I did a roll back to before it was installed and everything is working fine now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll keep that in mind. Yet another "registry tweaker" to stay away from!


----------

